# PDF se ferme tout seul



## guignol71 (16 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis peu un ipad sur lequel j'ai transféré différent catalogue de ma société en PDF.
Lorsque j'ouvre 1 pdf (j'ai le problème avec 2 sur 10) avec ibooks ou une autre appli, celui-ci se ferme automatiquement...
Avce d'autres pdf, pas de problèmes.

D'où peux venir le problème ?
Car sur pc ou mac je n'ai aucun soucis pour l'ouvrir...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## steve89 (17 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai moi aussi un problème similaire: depuis l'installation d'ios 7, lorsque je veux lire un pdf sur le net depuis mon ipad 3, le pdf s'affiche deux secondes puis mon navigateur plante (que cela soit Safari ou Google Chrome).
Cela fonctionne par contre parfaitement sur mon Ipad 1 (qui n'est pas sous Ios 7).

Un remède ?


----------

